# article: Lidar Is the Future of Autonomous Driving. This Company Is Making It Cheaper and Better.



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/m/f1940572-def4-3dce-bf19-ca29ecaf6f2e/lidar-is-the-future-of.html


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*So can we make a rule, that to start a thread, you must first have an original source, or at least an idea that you can print?*


*Just posting a Yahoolink is **insidious** dumb****ery.*


----------

